# Suggestions on 55g shell dwelling tank



## JDfishguy388 (Nov 26, 2010)

I want to set up my 55g as a shell dweller tank. I know I'll need shells sand and salt or coral for a higher ph. I'm running a emporer 400 for filtration. I would like a large colony with multiple breeding pairs if possible. 

I would like suggestions on what fish would work well. 

What plants if any I could use. 

And if I should should use any decoration AKA holey rock drift wood ex.

Thanks for yalls help.


----------



## fishcrazy104 (Jan 19, 2011)

your getting the cichlids correct?


----------

